# What ya think?



## j_seph (Feb 2, 2012)

Other than the muddy water think this warmer weather will have the fish up shallow sooner?


----------



## JpEater (Feb 2, 2012)

The fish have never gone anywhere. You guys just quit going! I am still killin plenty everytime I go!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 2, 2012)

JpEater said:


> The fish have never gone anywhere. You guys just quit going! I am still killin plenty everytime I go!


Ohhhhhhhhhhh
Dang, I thought when we quit going and started hunting the mammals that the fish wound up going back deep


----------



## Michael (Feb 2, 2012)

The fish are there, but it's COLD on the water in winter.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 2, 2012)

Yea I used to go to Santee in Jan and have the line freeze to eyes on the rod. Figured there was a better chance a bowfishing with me or Doodleflop falling off the boat. It gets crazy when your in a mess of fish a shooting and no one driving the boat LOL


----------



## doodleflop (Feb 2, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Yea I used to go to Santee in Jan and have the line freeze to eyes on the rod. Figured there was a better chance a bowfishing with me or Doodleflop falling off the boat. It gets crazy when your in a mess of fish a shooting and no one driving the boat LOL



True we do get easily distracted. Only thing that almost put me off last year was lil stone mountain in 8" of water that one hurt.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 2, 2012)

doodleflop said:


> True we do get easily distracted. Only thing that almost put me off last year was lil stone mountain in 8" of water that one hurt.


 I figured it was when you stumbled up the steps and kissed the deck that hurt.


----------



## doodleflop (Feb 3, 2012)

j_seph said:


> I figured it was when you stumbled up the steps and kissed the deck that hurt.



Yeah that was pretty painful lol.


----------

